# So proud of Gunner last night!



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen the height of human stupidity... when you think that nothing could surprise you... someone just has to prove you wrong. 

So I had Gunner outside (on-leash) for his after dinner potty break last night. He's walking around, sniffing, trying to find the perfect spot when I see this guy and about five little kids walking two Pugs. They were a pretty good distance from us (50 - 60 feet, maybe) but still within earshot. Gunner barely bothered to grace them with a glance and went about his sniffing when I hear the guy tell these two little girls to go get a couple poop bags from the clean-up station, which happened to be about two feet from where Gunner and I were standing. 
Next thing I know, two little girls (about five years old) were _running_, full-speed, shrieking and screaming, right at us. I was so dumbfounded that it took my brain a couple seconds to compute "Yes, he's really letting this happen." I managed to walk Gunner a few feet away from them before they were on us. 

I told Gunner that it was okay and he just stood there. He did nothing. No reaction! He was interested and very much on alert, but he didn't react! It might not seem like such a big deal to others, but Gunner's never been around little kids, let alone little kids who are shrieking and charging him and my boy handled it with nerves of steel. :wild:

When they turned around to run back to this guy and I knew that I didn't need my full attention on Gunner, I couldn't help myself. I yelled to the guy "Really?? Are you  kidding me?" He just stood there with a blank look on his face and didn't say anything. What an idiot. 

I was SO proud of my GunMan, but honestly - who lets two little girls go running full-speed towards a strange GSD?? (Or any dog, really.)
Ya just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats!!! it's nice when your dog really behave doesn't it?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a good boy!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a pretty good feeling. 

I was surprised by his reaction (or, _non_-reaction.) He was starting to get a little reactive after we moved into this complex. Which I felt was perfectly understandable -- new environment, new people, a LOT of new dogs -- he was a little unsure of himself. 

But we've been working hard and it must be paying off. Even at this stage, he's about the closest thing to a bombproof dog I've ever had. (Well, until it thunders anyway... lol.)


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow; what an idiot! Some people really don't seem to care what's going on around them; I'm proud of gunner too! LOL


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

No, it was too bright on his part, but I bet it was ignorance more than anything. I have to commend him for cleaning up after his dogs and teaching his daughters to do it also... we can at least give him that. There are a LOT of lazy ppl that would just leave the poop there.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

FuryanGoddess said:


> No, it was too bright on his part, but I bet it was ignorance more than anything. I have to commend him for cleaning up after his dogs and teaching his daughters to do it also... we can at least give him that. There are a LOT of lazy ppl that would just leave the poop there.


LOL - true! That's more than most people do around here, so I guess I have to give him that much.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What an absolute idiot! You should be extremely proud of Gunner! Very Good Boy!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a good boy Gunner


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolfiesmom said:


> What an absolute idiot! You should be extremely proud of Gunner! Very Good Boy!


I'm still trying to figure out how someone could be that stupid. We've run into some people who aren't too bright and obviously aren't very dog savvy... but this one takes the cake so far.

I noticed a woman just moved in here who also has a GSD. I'll have to give her a heads-up about this guy. I'd hate for them to be caught off guard and have her dog end up in a bad situation, through no fault of his own.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

GunnersMom said:


> . I'd hate for them to be caught off guard and have her dog end up in a bad situation, through no fault of his own.


This is the part that bothers me the most. When sh*t hits the fan....the dog is most of the time the bad guy. Makes me so mad and is the reason I watch people around me 100 times more then I watch my GSD's.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

What a good boy. After those few tense minutes, and once you got over your anger at that doofus, didn't that swell of PRIDE for Gunner make it all better?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

GSD MOM said:


> This is the part that bothers me the most. When sh*t hits the fan....the dog is most of the time the bad guy. Makes me so mad and is the reason I watch people around me 100 times more then I watch my GSD's.


Same here. Gunner is very stable and very friendly, but I'm still extremely cautious about the situations I'll allow him to be in. I don't borrow trouble. Regardless of what the situation might be, I really doubt that he'd be given as much lattitude as some other breeds would be. So if I have any doubts, or think a situation could go south, we just play it safe and avoid it. (When we _can_, anyway!) 



tatiana said:


> What a good boy. After those few tense minutes, and once you got over your anger at that doofus, didn't that swell of PRIDE for Gunner make it all better?


It certainly helped!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Good boy Gunner!


----------

